# TLF March Madness / Bracket Challenge | 2018



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

We did this last year, so I wanted to reboot this topic and create a place to discuss the 2018 college hoops postseason.

Also, you can click here to enter the TLF 2018 NCAA March Madness® Bracket Challenge. I'll sweeten the pot again by sending a TLF pint glass to the winner. :thumbup:

When to watch:


March 11: Selection Sunday
March 13-14: First Four
March 15-16: First Round
March 17-18: Second Round
March 22-23: Sweet 16
March 24-25: Elite Eight
March 31: Final Four
April 2: National Championship


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm in! Of course I'll have about five other brackets going! I took off Thursday and Friday this year to watch...finally. Every year I say I'll do that and then forget. Not this year!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I'm in! Of course I'll have about five other brackets going! I took off Thursday and Friday this year to watch...finally. Every year I say I'll do that and then forget. Not this year!!


I work with some guys who do they same - I'm jealous.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Ware

I've know a few guys who have actually scheduled a vasectomy to coincide with the tourney :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I enjoy this, always a wild ride!


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Final Four is in San Antonio this year. I drive right by the Alamo Dome on my way home from work every day. I can only imagine how horrible traffic is going to be that week!


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> @Ware
> 
> I've know a few guys who have actually scheduled a vasectomy to coincide with the tourney :lol:


There's a local clinic that runs ads every year encouraging men to get it done in March!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

kds said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > @Ware
> ...


That's crazy!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Same here. There was a local news story last year that said those dates (just before the first weekend of the tournament) are usually booked months in advance. :lol:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Wow! Looks like I need to make an appointment. Oh wait...... they are booked. Here is to making an appointment next March.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Don't forget to fill out your bracket! Or at least part of it. The play in games are Tuesday and Wednesday and the actual tourney starts Thursday. Can't wait!!!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Somebody needs to start actively recruiting other members. I don't mind coming in last place. However, I don't want to be in last place out of 11 entries.

Full disclosure: Although I am a huge college hoops fan, I only watched one game this year. I am feeling pretty good about my bracket!!! :roll:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

My picks are complete - the one day a year I feel like an expert college basketball analyst. :lol:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Just pick by colors.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> However, I don't want to be in last place out of 11 entries.


You won't have to worry about that since I'm in the pool :?

I didn't watch any games this year.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I watched a handful mostly these last two weekends. I'm just happy if the few upsets I pick end up being correct.


----------



## FlyMike (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm in with my bracket. Looking forward to the madness


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Ware I have Butler over Arkansas. I have to go with the local Indy team.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I keep messing with my bracket. Nothing good comes of that. I'll finish tweaking it tomorrow around 12:14pm :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> Ware I have Butler over Arkansas...


Me too! :lol:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I then have Purdue going must of the way, but I know they will likely collapse at the end.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Heads up, you only have a little over an hour left to fill out a bracket if you want to play


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It looks like there are only 8 completed brackets so far. I like my odds in this one. :lol:


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Hey I'm in 1st place!


----------



## FlyMike (Aug 27, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Hey I'm in 1st place!


NO, I AM!! :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm the only one who took Duke. Go Coach K! I did the autofill first and then went back and changed a few


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Let's go 'Heels! You won't see me saying that ever again.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Whoops, I guess I picked Kansas to win, not UNC. :blush: You definitely won't hear that from me again. But so far so good :thumbup:


----------



## FlyMike (Aug 27, 2017)

1 bracket busted so far. I love the madness.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Quick observations after Day 1 of March Madness, I have still only watched one college game this year. My combined Championship game score prediction tells me either I expect triple overtime or I meant 127. (Defense typically wins championships.)

I am in second to last place. However, not any of my loses carry on to the second round. So, there is hope. If Buffalo is for real, I will be in the same boat as @wardconnor after Saturday.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Yep. I'm done.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

You guys aren't toast yet. I've seen on a lot of occasions where people count themselves out after the first round only for the next rounds to go really, really well and end up in the top three because those are worth more points. That was me last year.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Watching the games while cheese and hard boiled eggs are cold smoking!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Watching the games while cheese and hard boiled eggs are cold smoking!


Sitting at my desk. Working. :sad:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Watching the games while cheese and hard boiled eggs are cold smoking!
> ...


Sorry. Most of these games are close right now. Providence won't let off Texas A&M. First time smoking eggs... can't wait to try them.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> First time smoking eggs... can't wait to try them.


Let us know how those eggs turn out.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > First time smoking eggs... can't wait to try them.
> ...


They were amazing! The cheese I shrink wrap and it sits for a few weeks. Eat it too soon and it's bitter smoke. It mellows with time and permeates the cheese.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@g-man

I didn't see that you took Buffalo over Arizona. Nice one!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@pennstater2005 And Loyola.

But Purdue lost Hass to an elbow injury, so my bracket is toast.

I'm amazed that there are still 77 perfect brackets.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@g-man

I didn't see the Hass injury. Bummer. Great tourney so far though!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Who else has UMBC winning it all?? :shock:


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

That's crazy


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Virginia screwed me a couple years back. I don't trust them or Pitt whenever they're in the tournament.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

UMBC is why you have to love March Madness. The didn't just win...They absolutely dominated Virginia in the second half!!!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I got screwed with Virginia.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I had Virginia in my Final Four... but I ain't even mad. That was awesome.

Since UMBC's mascot is the Chesapeake Bay Retriever, they are the only school in the tournament this year I actually have shirts for...

I hope they beat K-State tomorrow night.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I almost went to bed an hour ago and would have missed that Michigan way to finish a game.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Stepping up big time for a Michigan Freshman!

Day three closes...Still in second to last place in the pool! Didn't win the Eley reel. Somebody else won the Powerball. At least I had some Guiness today!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Lots of exciting finishes! Can't wait for today's games.


----------



## FlyMike (Aug 27, 2017)

My south bracket is traaaaash


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Anyone pulling for UMBC to beat K-State tonight?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I think it would be a great story. I was pulling for Butler. I think my Red Raiders would have had a better chance against them than Purdue.


----------



## FlyMike (Aug 27, 2017)

I'll pull for UMBC all the way to the final 4.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> Anyone pulling for UMBC to beat K-State tonight?


Just until they play Kentucky


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> Anyone pulling for UMBC to beat K-State tonight?


My southern bracket has more red than green so I hope they go all the way to the final four. I won't hurt me anymore at this point


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> Anyone pulling for UMBC to beat K-State tonight?


I sure as heck am. I hate K-State with a passion. Either way it's been a good game so far (writing this going into the second half)!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Hate is a strong word.
Go Wildcats!


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Xavier is out now too. How much more did that screw up y'alls brackets?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I just checked the bracket/standing. Somehow I'm leading this, but it doesnt feel right.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

My Red Raiders on to their first ever Elite Eight!! 'Nova looks invincible, but I'm hoping the old adage of "Defense wins championships" holds true.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Loyola made that look easy.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Yes they did.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Overtime in Nebraska. What a close game!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

g-man said:


> Overtime in Nebraska. What a close game!


It's amazing how two minutes left can take twenty minutes to play!


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Wew lads!

I say whoever had KU in that one should get extra points for OT.

Rock Chalk!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Booooo!!!!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Duke almost had that game at regulation. It was a good close game.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

g-man said:


> Duke almost had that game at regulation. It was a good close game.


Yeah I thought Allen had that jumper. Oh well.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Now it is time to cheer for Michigan, right @fusebox7 ?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I had Duke winning my $$$ bracket then Kansas winning TLF bracket  oh well I'll just be cheering on the Thunder from here on out


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

It looks like I am going to come in third place. Third from last!!! :x


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Well this isn't very exciting.


----------



## FlyMike (Aug 27, 2017)

GO BLUE!!! This is very exciting for me


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Michigan poured it on tonight late in the second half. They couldn't miss! I never thought they would make it this far. I watched Purdue stick it to them in the Big Ten Championship game back in early March.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm amazed at how bad Kansas looks against Villanova. These are two #1 seed teams and Kansas is loosing by 20 points.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I am pretty impressed by @wardconnor finishing no worse than 2nd. I thought his bracket was broken after the Virginia loss!!!

Congrats to all who participated...It makes March Madness a lot more entertaining.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@g-man I have UM in the championship in my one and only bracket. I had them playing Duke but... I know what UM is capable of. Tenacious D(efense) and hot shooters. I think Nova will handle them but it could go either way if UM is hot.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

What do I win? Oh wait... The TLF glass. Would love another one of those.

I have to say that I did not watch any games during the season. I used the auto draft and made some of my own adjustments. I love March Madness. Its really fun doing a bracket and doing it in a group.

Thanks for putting it together.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> What do I win? Oh wait... The TLF glass. Would love another one of those.
> 
> I have to say that I did not watch any games during the season. I used the auto draft and made some of my own adjustments. I love March Madness. Its really fun doing a bracket and doing it in a group.
> 
> Thanks for putting it together.


For you Conner we can make it a Pepsi glass


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

@J_nick that is not gonna work for me.


----------

